# Is my convict lonely?



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a single small convict in a 55 gallon. Right now he's too busy swimming the length of it and exploring. He really enjoys swimming against the air bubbles. But does anybody think I should get more fish? What will go with a convict?


----------



## AAUSbob (Mar 5, 2011)

buy 2 more convicts, 3 if u want and hope 2 pair up. then return the other 2.

In a 55 gallon tank. a breeding pair of convict would be extremely entertaining if and i repeat IF you dont mind them breeding frequently. you'll have tons of fry. sometimes a pet store would take some or someone local would take some as feeders, if not the parents eventually will eat them to reporduce again.

but yea, my vote is try to pair up ur convict.

if not maybe a something like a green terror, providing it starts out smaller then ur convict


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

My bad


----------



## rucka (Mar 30, 2011)

i dont think fish can be lonely..


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree I don't think fish can be lonely. But it would probably be more interesting for u to watch him interact with tankmates.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

When I went to my LFS the other day, I got ahead of myself and wasn't thinking. I bought 2 African cichlids. I heard that you're not supposed to mix cichlids, but apart from the occasional chase, they get along pretty well.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Fish definitely do get lonely have u ever heard of schooling fish the school because they don't feel safe alone so yes a fish can get lonely


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

not sure that fits "lonely". After all you can be lonely in a crowd. That's more like strength/security in numbers.


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

You feel lonely in a crowd of strangers... what does lonely actually mean? Do humans experience lonliness? Because you are longing for interraction with other humans? Why???

Isn't it reality that certain animals have adapted to thrive in groups others thrive all alone?

When you are removed from the setting you evolved to thrive in, doesn't it make sense that you will experience discomfort (whatever word is applied... "lonly")?

Doesn't it make sense that any animal will experience that? Its not natural for the species?

Just a thought...


----------

